# Bear tag



## rTagster (Jun 27, 2013)

Just got my first bear tag. I was not expecting to draw with 6 points. I got the central mountains manti north unit. Any tips?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Shouldn't have said how many points you had to draw! I know some upset individuals that didn't draw that unit with more than six points going into the draw. Which season did you draw?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The best tip I can give anyone on ANY hunt is --- Don't fricking apply for a unit or hunt that you don't know and then ask for help/tips!


I'll give you this information about the unit...…. Hunt south of HWY 6 to Orangeville.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> The best tip I can give anyone on ANY hunt is --- Don't fricking apply for a unit or hunt that you don't know and then ask for help/tips!
> 
> I'll give you this information about the unit...&#8230;. Hunt south of HWY 6 to Orangeville.


Yup!

Interesting though.. Join date June 2013 and that was the first post. Get out and scout. Learn the area. When I drew a bear tag a few years ago, it was after several years of buying a point and learning the area I wanted to hunt. When I drew the tag, I knew what I was doing, and where to go... And harvested a great bear. You've got some work cut out for you!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh come on guys! Don't be so hard on the guy. 

With Utah's draw system, people are going to draw way before they could reasonably expect to draw a tag, and I don't really expect someone putting in for the Henry's to know the mountain inside and out before they apply for the tag the first time. 

He beat the odds. I don't mind the asking for help. I wish I knew something about bear hunting and I'd help the guy out. He was still a few years from being even close to expecting to draw the tag. Yes, a little homework and foresight goes a long way, but this stuff happens.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lots of dark canyons for you to explore along with being a big unit. 

I would concentrate in areas that have cabins where people dump their trash and bacon grease outside. 

I had a friend that had a trailer up at Fairview Lakes who would dump her bacon grease down a pot gut hole. She never did figure out why a bear would show up at her trailer and use it for a back scratchier until her son saw what she was doing.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Oh come on guys! Don't be so hard on the guy.
> 
> With Utah's draw system, people are going to draw way before they could reasonably expect to draw a tag, and I don't really expect someone putting in for the Henry's to know the mountain inside and out before they apply for the tag the first time.
> 
> He beat the odds. I don't mind the asking for help. I wish I knew something about bear hunting and I'd help the guy out. He was still a few years from being even close to expecting to draw the tag. Yes, a little homework and foresight goes a long way, but this stuff happens.


I don't mind helping people.. Have done so with others on this forum. Just found it interesting that they only have one post in 7 years. As many others on here often say, bring something to the forum and your more likely to get a little help.

There will be a number of those toward the end of May when pool jumpers draw an elk or deer tag to an area they've never set foot on. Drawing the tag I am after!!!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Oh come on guys! Don't be so hard on the guy.
> 
> With Utah's draw system, people are going to draw way before they could reasonably expect to draw a tag, and I don't really expect someone putting in for the Henry's to know the mountain inside and out before they apply for the tag the first time.
> 
> He beat the odds. I don't mind the asking for help. I wish I knew something about bear hunting and I'd help the guy out. He was still a few years from being even close to expecting to draw the tag. Yes, a little homework and foresight goes a long way, but this stuff happens.


I don't mind helping people.. Have done so with others on this forum. Just found it interesting that they only have one post in 7 years. As many others on here often say, bring something to the forum and your more likely to get a little help.

There will be a number of those toward the end of May when pool jumpers draw an elk or deer tag to an area they've never set foot on. Drawing the tag I am after!!!


----------



## Hunting37 (Mar 4, 2020)

I’m in the same boat. I drew a book cliffs/bitter creek bear tag this year. I have been hunting for a very long time and I am willing to put in a lot of time and homework to be successful. I don’t think asking for a little info on an area should be that big of a deal. Most people in this state will probably only hunt bear once in their life. It’s not like giving up your general season deer or elk honey hole. When you google areas it pretty much brings you to this site. So yes I am new to it as well. Good luck on your hunt. I would start by getting ahold of the conservation officer in your area.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Hunting37 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I drew a book cliffs/bitter creek bear tag this year. I have been hunting for a very long time and I am willing to put in a lot of time and homework to be successful. I don't think asking for a little info on an area should be that big of a deal. Most people in this state will probably only hunt bear once in their life. It's not like giving up your general season deer or elk honey hole. When you google areas it pretty much brings you to this site. So yes I am new to it as well. Good luck on your hunt. I would start by getting ahold of the conservation officer in your area.


This is a great suggestion... But I would probably call the biologist. The CO is a good resource too, but the biologist would probably have better information than the CO.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing about drawing a bear tag in the Book Cliffs is that you can't throw a rock out there without hitting one. 

This last year out there on the elk hunt is the first time in a very long list of trips out there that I didn't see a bear.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Found these fresh ones in your area last year while doing some scouting for cervids...

I've never hunted bears but have no problem divulging the location of these tracks. PM me if interested.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

rTagster said:


> Just got my first bear tag. I was not expecting to draw with 6 points. I got the central mountains manti north unit. Any tips?


Yep, don't shoot while the bear is moving and make sure it doesn't have a cub tagging along.

Seriously though, UT hunt planner is where I always start. That's how I know which pronghorn buck and mountain goat hunt to apply for...


----------

